# BUDWEISER SUMMER SERIES 2013 CORONA EXTRA AND MODELO ESPECIAL



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY 2 TIME LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR "EL REY"


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Title Winner 79 said:


> SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY 2 TIME LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR "EL REY"


*That's right! 2X Lowrider of the Year "El Rey" will be making it's 1st* *appearance in Central Cal along with ELITE Car Club*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


> *That's right! 2X Lowrider of the Year "El Rey" will be making it's 1st* *appearance in Central Cal along with ELITE Car Club*


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:aroundAM DA MAN IN DA BLACK HAT LOOKS CONFUSED AS HELL LOL







:rofl:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This will be one of the best shows in the valley and 
I think their giving out more money then Lowrider.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

64Rag said:


> This will be one of the best shows in the valley and
> I think their giving out more money then Lowrider.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

You down cholo dj great job last Sunday !


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ralph B presents said:


> You down cholo dj great job last Sunday !



Yes. I am in for this July event. I will call you next week. But count me in. And gracias.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Please put were event is going to be


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

umlolo said:


> Please put were event is going to be


Hanford Fairgrounds In door and out door show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

2 day event :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

ELITE  *will be in the house! *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :aroundAM DA MAN IN DA BLACK HAT LOOKS CONFUSED AS HELL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

umlolo said:


> Please put were event is going to be



Hanford Fairgrounds in Hanford.


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

SI SE PUEDE C.C & HEIGHTS GRILLING WILL BE THERE 4SURE. ANY HELP YOU NEED FOR THE SHOW HIT US UP RALPH .B


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we going to support Lil Cochino


----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Deeproducer Lowriders & Music full lenght DVD. All the car clubs are represented in this DVD, has a great sound track also. Please watch and rate it. All comments are welcome...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> we going to support Lil Cochino


:rofl: orale big cochino


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> :rofl: orale big cochino


:thumbsup: you gotta wear the COCHINOS chain during the show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj in the house for this one...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj in the house for this one...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT kids 12 and under free!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Remember el Rey will be in the house!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

tOThEtOP!!!!!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*the only show in the valley that will be having Lowrider of the Year "El Rey"*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

to the top.......


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT July is coming!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

wow 2 days!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any info on hotels in Hanford ?


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

I will get back to you shortly sorry about that


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Who's ready!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> I will get back to you shortly sorry about that


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

ToTheToP..........:biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

What's up Ralph and Manuel I haven't hit a show in a minute might have to come visit y'all on this one to support. Got a few new projects in the works and almost done with the old one.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Orale thanks for the support bro!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Super 8 is giving a discount for the car show just mention lowrider show The # is 559-582-1736


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT Sorry raider to keep you waiting!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Sound off??


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

BROWN SOCIETY will be there.
TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

4pumpedTLon20s said:


> What's up Ralph and Manuel I haven't hit a show in a minute might have to come visit y'all on this one to support. Got a few new projects in the works and almost done with the old one.


dam u still alive?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the bump Mike! TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Thanks for the bump Mike! TTT



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Super 8 is giving a discount for the car show just mention lowrider show The # is 559-582-1736


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*come and check out Lowrider of the Year "El Rey" and ELITE Car Club at the Rey De Reyes car show

























*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Car 1st -$200 2nd- $100
Truck-
Suv-
Original-
Traditional-
Bomb Car-
Bomb Truck-


Bike or Trike- $100
Motorcycle- $100


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Car 1st -$200 2nd- $100
Truck-
Suv-
Original-
Traditional-
Bomb Car-
Bomb Truck-


Bike or Trike- $100
Motorcycle- $100


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Car 1st -$200 2nd- $100
Truck-
Suv-
Original-
Traditional-
Bomb Car-
Bomb Truck-


Bike or Trike- $100
Motorcycle- $100

CAR CLUB TUG OF WAR COMPETITION $100,

AND EACH CAR CLUB ADDS $25 TO PARTICIPATE


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Right click on the image and Click save as And then open the file to the name you have selected for it when you do there should be an option to print.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Car 1st -$200 2nd- $100
Truck-
Suv-
Original-
Traditional-
Bomb Car-
Bomb Truck-


Bike or Trike- $100
Motorcycle- $100

CAR CLUB TUG OF WAR COMPETITION $100,

AND EACH CAR CLUB ADDS $25 TO PARTICIPATE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

_tTT_


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

_*TTT*_


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Hop rules and payouts First place $400----------second place $150
Single pump street :35" lock up drop Uppers and 2" extension on lowers
Double pump street :37" lock up drop Uppers only and 2"pipe extension on Lowers
Single pump radical: no limit on lock Up no getting stuck
Double pump radical: no limit on lock Up no getting stuck
Dancers: 90sec to qualify
Street cars must have shocks in Original position No excuses Radical no getting stuck if so you will be disqualified........ ....3 cars make a class.........


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

GETTING A BIKE READY TO RAFFLE IT OFF OUT AT THE HANFORD SHOW. TICKETS WILL BE $1 AND WINNER WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT TROPHY AWARDS.


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

Any hoppers ready roll call


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Maderas Finest will be raffling off this bike for 1.00 a ticket be on the look out


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Already setting up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## kololow (Apr 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Heading down 99


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT GOT SOME NICE CARS DOWN HERE SETTING UP DON'T WANNA MISS OUT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

On behalf of ralph b and Myself We would like to thank all that came out and supported us on this show considering the extreme heat and hope to see all you at our next event the tulare show thank you very much
-Manuel Corbala


----------



## Queen (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*Mr. Brenton Wood
































*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------

